# PSA: Don’t buy star fragment trees!



## Rosie Moon (May 17, 2020)

I couldn’t find a thread about this already, so I hope it’s ok to post this!
I’ve seen some hype about star fragment trees being sold via Discord. They’re known to potentially corrupt save files due to them being hacked into the game; there is no legitimate way to obtain them. So if you were thinking about getting some, please don’t! They’re pretty, but not worth risking your entire save file.

Pics from Facebook:


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 17, 2020)

wow how are those possible.  they look very pretty tho!


----------



## Honie (May 17, 2020)

Such a cute concept, I'm upset that they're hacked. ;;


----------



## Sloom (May 17, 2020)

have they been hacked in early, like wedding season items? or are they just straight-up fake versions of actual fruit/money trees?

I really want a large star fragment tree :(


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

WHAT. I WANT THESE BUT LEGITIMATE. KONPEITO TREES, MAKE IT REAL NINTENDO! QvQ


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 17, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> wow how are those possible.  they look very pretty tho!



Sadly they’re hacked, which is why they’re so dangerous ;w;




Slushie said:


> Such a cute concept, I'm upset that they're hacked. ;;



I know  Since they’re in the game data, maybe they’ll be added legitimately in an update? We can hope


----------



## Rubombee (May 17, 2020)

Before clicking on this thread I was like "don't buy _what_"
Holy cow I did not expect this xD They do look pretty


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 17, 2020)

Sloom said:


> have they been hacked in early, like wedding season items? or are they just straight-up fake versions of actual fruit/money trees?
> 
> I really want a large star fragment tree :(



There’s been no word from Nintendo so far about star fragment trees being added to the game legitimately 
I couldn’t tell you about how they function as I haven’t encountered one in the game 

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



Dormire said:


> WHAT. I WANT THESE BUT LEGITIMATE. KONPEITO TREES, MAKE IT REAL NINTENDO! QvQ


 We can hope!


----------



## Ella. (May 17, 2020)

Never heard of this but they are so pretty! I hope they become legitimate soon


----------



## AccfSally (May 17, 2020)

They look so lovely too. ;-;


----------



## Clock (May 17, 2020)

They look so nice though although it can damage the game, looks like one of the trees that were edited by hacks in NL.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 17, 2020)

so I looked on discord for more info what are these trees:

"they're just money trees edited in NHSE to contain a different itemID and work just like regular money trees, meaning they can only be shaken once before turning into regular hardwood trees. yes, they're pretty much just for decoration "


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 17, 2020)

sad that they are hacked :/

it would be so cool to have a multi-color forest of those and like a secluded spot to sit down or like turn it into a candy themed area


----------



## Eevees (May 17, 2020)

They are so cute though  hopefully Nintendo decides to put them in the game!!


----------



## Meira (May 17, 2020)

This is the first time I've heard of it, but they're really pretty!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 17, 2020)

They remind me of star bits from SMG

This is a really cool idea though, but it's too bad it's not legit  I'd love to have a magical star forest!


----------



## Rinpane (May 17, 2020)

Wow they are pretty to look at...which makes me wish they weren’t a hacked, game endangering entity. Now I know how much I want star trees to be a thing. ;^;


----------



## FoxFeathers (May 17, 2020)

pity they are hacked, those would look gorgeous.


----------



## Splinter (May 17, 2020)

Who says they corrupt your file?


----------



## Snek (May 17, 2020)

Its such a shame that they aren't legit. I would definitely have them on my island. Here's to hoping that they add them someday


----------



## Altarium (May 17, 2020)

I'm... obsessed with them ;_;


----------



## Patomonya (May 17, 2020)

Appreciate the heads up! These do really look pretty and I hope a legitimate way to obtain them is introduced in the future.


----------



## Rubombee (May 17, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> They look so nice though although it can damage the game, looks like one of the trees that were edited by hacks in NL.


You've got me curious :0 What kind of trees were hacked in back then?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 17, 2020)

Oh my god those are gorgeous.......... Too bad they're hacked though cuz I would totally have those in my town if they were real


----------



## wearebap (May 17, 2020)

Those looks awesome but damn it’s a shame that you need to hack the game to get them! 
But now I wonder, if I visit someone that has those trees, would my game just combust or? Lol


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 17, 2020)

Wow they look so pretty, especially at night!! I really wish I could have some - such a shame you can't actually obtain them... yet, hopefully.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

These would look good on the cliff where my little telescope is. I’ll just stick to having fragments scattered on the ground around it for now.


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 17, 2020)

They look really pretty... Shame that they aren't legit.


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2020)

This would be an awesome use for the golden shovel since planting bell trees is something you can do with any shovel now.


----------



## Alicia (May 17, 2020)

Those are really cool looking, I didnt even know these existed, hacked or not.
Saw the title and thought star fragment trees?? I see why people would want them, but thank you for the warning!


----------



## Saaga (May 17, 2020)

So these fake trees are made by people
and not Nintendo, meaning there is no actual star fragment tree in the game, just a hacked money tree model changed to a another thing. Yeah, like with any hacked or shady item that has never been seen before until now I would suggest caution. Thanks for the heads up, didn’t know about this until now.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 17, 2020)

such a cute concept though, i wish we could put decors on trees


----------



## soomi (May 17, 2020)

Star fragments trees? Man so much wild stuff happening these days lol.

Side note: I wish they weren’t hacked. So cute


----------



## OLoveLy (May 17, 2020)

They are so pretty at night !


----------



## Aliya (May 17, 2020)

omg these are super cool! thanks for the heads up though. I wish these were legit because I'd probably have them all over my island


----------



## Luella (May 17, 2020)

Could you imagine cherry blossom star trees at night? Omg my brain bleeds from the potential beauty.


----------



## Arrei (May 17, 2020)

Splinter said:


> Who says they corrupt your file?


They are not known to corrupt your save, but it could still be dangerous to have things the game never meant to exist lurking in your save file. Maybe one day Nintendo adjusts tree code and something goes wrong with these things, maybe anti-cheat measures are put in and the game freaks out about you having impossible items, maybe they react badly to something like Bunny Day's leaf egg trees erroneously choosing one of these to work on, since we heard a few claims that people's money trees got turned into eggs back then.

At least until Nintendo finishes regularly updating the game, I'd personally not feel it's worth having that worry in the back of my mind.


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 17, 2020)

Arrei said:


> They are not known to corrupt your save, but it could still be dangerous to have things the game never meant to exist lurking in your save file.



I don’t have any sources of info but I have heard that some people are reporting corrupted save files as a result of having the trees in their town. But either way, it’s probably best not to be messing with hacked items, just in case ;w;

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



Lavulin98 said:


> so I looked on discord for more info what are these trees:
> 
> "they're just money trees edited in NHSE to contain a different itemID and work just like regular money trees, meaning they can only be shaken once before turning into regular hardwood trees. yes, they're pretty much just for decoration "



Ahh thanks for the info! So that most likely means they were never planned to be in the game legitimately ;w;


----------



## Jared:3 (May 17, 2020)

What a shame, those fragments on the trees make them look absolutely stunning but I don't want one to corrupt my save file


----------



## virtualpet (May 17, 2020)

If anyone has any reputable information on if it corrupts their save files, I'd like to see it. I'm kind of interested in the star fragment trees myself and I'm not too against hacked things, but I'd like to see some actual proof of such happening.


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 17, 2020)

wearebap said:


> But now I wonder, if I visit someone that has those trees, would my game just combust or? Lol



I wouldn’t think so, but I’m afraid I can’t confirm nor deny. I hope not, because that would be a whole new thing to worry about when playing online


----------



## Llunavale (May 17, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> If anyone has any reputable information on if it corrupts their save files, I'd like to see it. I'm kind of interested in the star fragment trees myself and I'm not too against hacked things, but I'd like to see some actual proof of such happening.


I think it's more about erring on the side of caution. I haven't seen any horror stories about these _yet_ either, but it's kinda new.
It's not like these are hacked in like the wedding items are, they're a hacked item (based on bell trees, I believe) - a patch or update has the potential to break them.


----------



## Luella (May 17, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I think it's more about erring on the side of caution. I haven't seen any horror stories about these _yet_ either, but it's kinda new.
> It's not like these are hacked in like the wedding items are, they're a hacked item (based on bell trees, I believe) - a patch or update has the potential to break them.


I would totally get this down the line if its still safe~


----------



## Splinter (May 17, 2020)

I heard there's these too:


----------



## voltairenism (May 17, 2020)

Too curious, went to the discord black market.





_omg_


----------



## virtualpet (May 17, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I think it's more about erring on the side of caution. I haven't seen any horror stories about these _yet_ either, but it's kinda new.
> It's not like these are hacked in like the wedding items are, they're a hacked item (based on bell trees, I believe) - a patch or update has the potential to break them.



Ah that makes sense, yeah I saw people framing it as being "this is for sure to _ruin _your save file", but I kind of figured that was the case. 

I decided to look it up online and it looks like most people are waiting until the Museum Day Patch tomorrow to see what will happen.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 17, 2020)

More likely than messing up your save file is that Nintendo could easily change things in the code with an update or patch and make this not work anymore (at least temporarily - people might figure out a new hack). Or they could put in some anti-cheating measures.


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

i’ve literally never heard of those before but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## moon_child (May 17, 2020)

Whoah they’re preeeeettttyyyyy


----------



## Bioness (May 17, 2020)

Sloom said:


> have they been hacked in early, like wedding season items? or are they just straight-up fake versions of actual fruit/money trees?
> 
> I really want a large star fragment tree :(



The fragment's item IDs were put over money trees.

They look really pretty, but I honestly doubt it would corrupt your game file. What I do think could happen though is that if Nintendo tries to fix it, they will get deleted or reverted back into money trees. Worst case scenario Nintendo may ban you from online.


----------



## Fantasyland (May 17, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Before clicking on this thread I was like "don't buy _what_"



And when I imagined what a star tree would look like, I imagined something like a tree from Pandora from Avatar. Glowing in the bark and leaves and stuff. The reality is cute, even if it is hacked!

But if we're gonna hack trees, hack cool trees! Beehive trees! Pitfall trees! Axe trees!!!!!


----------



## lolli8223 (May 17, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> Too curious, went to the discord black market.
> 
> View attachment 260130
> 
> _omg_



I see snowflake and gold nugget trees as well. That’s nuts!

I would love a legit version of the star fragment trees, I love glowy things at night time. Hopefully we get some pretty holiday trees to scatter around our islands at Christmas time.


----------



## Maruchan (May 17, 2020)

Just a thought: Nintendo spend a number of years working on the new ACNH, unless it's a planned future updates, it'd be a wildly popular new feature if the game would allow players to decorate their *trees* (perhaps requiring certain skills / when players are at a higher level / you have to _really_ work to achieve that skill, etc) 
Something that encourage longtime players to transform their islands other than the usual terraforming. also bragging rights 

Thanks OP for sharing the lovely pics of these Star Fragment Trees. TIL. Really wanted them to be legit.


----------



## Sloom (May 17, 2020)

Bioness said:


> The fragment's item IDs were put over money trees.
> 
> They look really pretty, but I honestly doubt it would corrupt your game file. What I do think could happen though is that if Nintendo tries to fix it, they will get deleted for reverted back into money trees. Worse case scenario Nintendo may ban you from online.



yeah, I would doubt it actually does anything to your game, but better to be safe than sorry i would say. knowing this game, there could be annoying or game-breaking glitches to come out of it too
and that worse case scenario is terrible for me! my switch would suddenly be rendered worthless to me because all my games are online games lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 17, 2020)

Whoa, can Nintendo add this as a legit thing because that's _gorgeous._


----------



## effluo (May 17, 2020)

Oh wow I love them! 

I always wished we could add decorations to the trees too. I’d love to hang fairy lights from them.


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 17, 2020)

the thread title made me feel so stupid like at first i thought we could plant star fragments or something lmao

i need an excuse to reset so i might just go grab one for the heck of it


----------



## SarahsNY (May 17, 2020)

Man, I wish I had another island or a hacked switch so I could have fun with this stuff without too much fear. I have a secondary 3ds, and decorating in unique ways only obtainable by hacking was so much fun!


----------



## voltairenism (May 17, 2020)

Honestly my biggest concern is the prices for something that can be patched and just go away. People in black market basically use royal crowns as currency, from what I have seem. "But cant you dupe royal crowns?" Yeah, so they ask for like 80 crowns for each tree xD Also I saw full set of seasonal diys for a full set of trees, so it's more acessible? kdkdkd



lolli8223 said:


> I see snowflake and gold nugget trees as well. That’s nuts!
> 
> I would love a legit version of the star fragment trees, I love glowy things at night time. Hopefully we get some pretty holiday trees to scatter around our islands at Christmas time.


Yeah, I saw something called 'saharah tree' too, no pic tho. It's probably just her wallpapers but I imagined three Saharah models growing on a tree


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 17, 2020)

Wow...I don't even have an interest in farming the items...these trees just look neat. Hahaha.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 17, 2020)

Sloom said:


> have they been hacked in early, like wedding season items? or are they just straight-up fake versions of actual fruit/money trees?
> 
> I really want a large star fragment tree :(


I’ve been wondering if having the wedding set already is going to put my game at risk, like these adorable star fragment trees. There was a thread on FB about these trees and then it kind of leaked into the wedding and Christmas event items getting people bricked for not being out officially. A friend bought me the wedding set and surprised me with it and there’s been so many conflicting opinions on if it’s “okay” or not so now I’m paranoid and don’t know what to do with the set. I was wondering if I should just sell it to Nook’s before the update.

I hope Nintendo adds in the trees or does more with the trees. I love the idea of little star trees. Even just one.


----------



## Fluuffy (May 17, 2020)

Do these really exist? I saw somepost about a cupcake tree and I thought it was a joke o_o


----------



## 0orchid (May 17, 2020)

Aw they're so cute, I wish they would add them into the game at some point!


----------



## Morningowl (May 17, 2020)

I think they are cool and neat! People can do whatever they want but if you purposely glitch or hack your game and in result that ruins your save file then I’ll probably not feel bad.


----------



## trashpedia (May 17, 2020)

Omg I want them ;-; they’re so pretty! I hope they become a legit thing soon because I would plant so many trees on my island.


----------



## daisyy (May 17, 2020)

ugh this breaks my heart, these trees are SO beautiful but absolutely not worth the risk of hundreds of hours of gameplay going poof :< somehow i don't foresee this ever being added in a future update though...


----------



## Mikaiah (May 17, 2020)

I'm so sad because yeah, I agree the trees look amazing T_T

for these hacks it's usually unlikely that your save file will go poof for the current patch, but for future patches it's always risky. such a shame...


----------



## SugarMage (May 17, 2020)

This would fit my island perfectly I love them T.T


----------



## 5cm/s (May 17, 2020)

oof they're so pretty! wish there was a legitimate way to grow them!


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 17, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> Too curious, went to the discord black market.
> 
> View attachment 260130
> 
> _omg_



I want a pitfall seed tree


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 17, 2020)

Just give us Crystal's back nintendo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 17, 2020)

Never heard of these, now I want them to be real so I can put them next to Judy's house cri ;-;


----------



## windloft (May 17, 2020)

if the leaves had a lighter shade of green ( mint ), these would look perfect ... but super cute. i definitely know they're hacked in some way, but they look cute. thanks for the warning!


----------



## lackless (May 17, 2020)

Those are so cute! I really wish they were real items, would love trees that glow at night!

That being said, if they were real, this would add another level of stress to the game for me if anyone visited my island — what if someone shakes my star trees?


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 17, 2020)

put bushes or small items around the trees to prevent them from shaking the trees :>


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

these looks so adorable !!! ; ^ ; i sign the petition to make this an actual thing


----------



## Hesper (May 17, 2020)

Aw, man, I would love these! Ninty please.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2020)

UGH IM SAD these would be so perfect for my SMG themed island


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 17, 2020)

Wait that actually looks really cool


----------



## dragonair (May 17, 2020)

I know you said _don't_ buy them but..........I want them.


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

Yes there is a whole discord on how to make them and it is super disappointing because they were the ones who inflated the market T~T


----------



## kojuuro (May 17, 2020)

It's too bad these trees are so pretty but are hacked in   I'd love to decorate my island with these, but there's no way I'm going to risk my save for them


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 18, 2020)

Star fragment trees are cool but what about TREE TREES


----------



## virtualpet (May 18, 2020)

Rosie Moon said:


> Star fragment trees are cool but what about TREE TREES
> 
> View attachment 260597



ngl the temptation to get one of these grows


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

I want them so bad! But not risking 300 hours game play


----------



## SpiritofAce (May 18, 2020)

Looks tacky as hell. Horrible.


----------



## Lanstar (May 18, 2020)

A question: Can randoms via dodo code plant trees in other people's towns? I know flowers can be planted that way, and shovels aren't required to plant trees. I want to knew because if it's true, these hacked trees could be dangerous.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 18, 2020)

Rosie Moon said:


> Star fragment trees are cool but what about TREE TREES


If we can grow trees on trees, then would it be possible to grow trees on the trees that are being grown on the original tree?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 18, 2020)

Wow! If only Nintendo made this a feature in the game.

But I know i'm never going to buy them trees, even as a deccoration.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 18, 2020)

its sad there pretty!


----------



## Catto (May 18, 2020)

I feel like I'm in the worng here but i really... don't like them.... hehe, there's nothing wrong with liking them! it's a super cute tree! but it just feels so off to me, it makes me a little bit unneasy.


----------



## Licorice (May 18, 2020)

They look weird and not in a good way imo. They also wouldn't fit with my rural country town theme anyways.


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 19, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> If we can grow trees on trees, then would it be possible to grow trees on the trees that are being grown on the original tree?


 
Brain.exe has stopped working 

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Lanstar said:


> A question: Can randoms via dodo code plant trees in other people's towns? I know flowers can be planted that way, and shovels aren't required to plant trees. I want to knew because if it's true, these hacked trees could be dangerous.



Only best friends can plant trees, so we’re safe!


----------



## Perri (May 20, 2020)

Hi. I have two Nintendo Switches, one with homebrew in which I have made these trees, one that is clean in which have had these transported to (locally) and then passed onto other towns, from people who are aware of the potential risks. I have not experienced any glitches, corruptions, or bans. I am getting anxious now because people still want me to make these trees and I'm tired of risking my save for strangers, in case anything is detected. I didn't even intend to give these trees away to people, or even add them to my save, but I'm just trying to be nice. I suppose those hackers who are not careful or who are not providing the proper values in the save editor are created glitched trees that may create problems for people. If anyone needs any questions answered, I'd be happy to provide any information...EXCEPT how to homebrew or how to make these trees. I would only get into homebrew if you are completely, 100% understood that doing something wrong could wreck your Switch forever. It's not worth it just for these trees, trust me.


----------



## FilbertBab (Jul 5, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> Too curious, went to the discord black market.
> What discord black market? I’m very interested in these trees and actually have a few myself (from someone else of course. I’d never mod since my sis won’t let me)
> View attachment 260130
> 
> _omg_


----------

